
Dell’s Android phone is coming to the U.S.   - jmonegro
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/10/06/exclusive-dells-android-phone-is-coming-to-the-u-s/
======
nkassis
So... why are they shipping it with a bastardized version of android?

Why do they have to mess with something that's working fine. I mean, I have
two android phones in the house (wife and I) and I run all the same apps on
them and that's great(HTC magic and htc dream). I'm about to start developing
commercial apps for Android and I don't want to have to figure out wtf dell
broke.

------
dpcan
I'm lost. I'm getting a rotary. Or maybe one of those phones where you pick it
up and tell some nice lately who to patch me through to.

I am being facetious, but in all honesty, I truly am lost. Between the various
smart phone models, regular cell phone models, OS's, and the PLANS, it's just
a cluster, and it's tiring.

Don't get me started on PC processor naming.

~~~
jrockway
_I'm lost. I'm getting a rotary._

Will that be AT&T or T-Mobile?

[http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2005/06/portable_rotary_pho...](http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2005/06/portable_rotary_phone_pre.html)

